# ElectrcSmoker



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bought a Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker. Made babybacks last night, and was less than impressed with the flavor. Use to a Brinkman water smoker. Electric was so much nicer to use, but again flavor lacking.
Anyone have ideas why or how to make it better?
The Ribs were really good, just not as good. Thanks


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I think that it is just practice and practice some more. Each smoker will have a few little quirks of it's own. Temperature will be different. The size or volume is often different so this could affect smoke density. List goes on.

At the very least, it will be fun to practice. Go catch a few suckers and smoke some fish as a practice session.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thinking maybe I am just use to the additional charcoal flavor from the old smoker. Have to try some brisket, see how it works


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Another thing is the more you use it the better it gets,,,,, its like you have to smoke it in


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

I like charcoal flavor better too. But, new smokers come with oil and grease on the steel. Did you wash that off and do a seasoning cook first?


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

It didn't seem to need to be cleaned, I only cleaned the racks, and pans. I did season it for 2 hours. Almost seemed not as smoky


----------



## SB59 (Feb 16, 2012)

For the MB analog best smoke made with dry sawdust in pan placed directly on the heating element. I switched the water pan with the chip tray. Fill the tray with dust and get 2 to 3 hours smoke at temps as low as 150-160 degrees. Put a cheap drip pan on bottom shelf above the element to shield foods from direct heat off the element or you actually are grilling your foods.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

I put one half of a briquette in each pan of chips. Amazing how the flavor changes with that.

Wayne


----------



## dschnell (Dec 21, 2010)

I have the same smoker. Had a hard problem getting good smoke at first too. I have tried the charcoal thing, and it can help. the biggest thing that made the difference for me is cutting a hole in the top and putting in a 4" stove pipe with a damper. It just seemed before that I had to run to hot to get any decent smoke flowing. I also use my water pan for the wood chips and place it directly on the heating element.


----------

